# finnex ray 2 16"



## chips (5 Dec 2012)

Hi folks,

I was just wondering if anyone knew of a similar light to the one below that's available in the uk?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200745629126

Thanks


----------



## PPage666 (6 Dec 2012)

I have one that I only used for a month, that I don't need any more


----------



## chips (7 Dec 2012)

Does it work ok in the UK?


----------



## PPage666 (7 Dec 2012)

Yeah the voltage range is 120v-240v @ 50/60hz


----------

